# Erfahrungbserichte mit Händlern an Der Bergstrasse / Bensheim / Heppenheim



## haddedudde (17. September 2003)

Hallo,

wollte mal wissen, welche positiven bzw. negativen Erfahrungen Ihr bereits mit Bike Shops im Raum Bensheim / Heppenheim / evtl. auch Darmstadt gesammelt habt.

Danke sagt Hadde


----------



## IPC -SIR- (18. September 2003)

Hallo haddedudde,

das ist eine gute Frage. Um eines gleich vorweg zu nehmen: (fast) ALLLE ******** !
Besonderes negativ aufgefallen ist bei uns  bisher der "Bikers Treff" in Bensheim.  Ich kenne niemanden, der dort noch keine Probleme hatte, Unfreundlich, keine Entgegenkommen beim Preis, usw. Die mögen zwar Ahnung von der Sache haben, aber Geld haben sie keins verdient. 
Von der "Bike Praxis" in Auerbach habe ich schon Gutes gehört und kenne auch Leute die dort ihre Räder gekauft haben und mit dem Service zufrieden sind. (mich haben sie nicht überzeugt, die Beratung dort war eine Frechheit) 
Ein weitere Kandidat für den Preis "schlechtester Radladen der Region" ist "City Bike" in Darmstadt. Ich warte seit Februar 2002 auf einen Anruf bzgl. eines Rades das ich dort kaufen wollte, aber zu der Zeit nicht lieferbart war. Auch Bekannte haben dort nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ein Kumpel schwört auf das "Radhaus" in Darmstadt. Dort habe ich bisher auch einigermaßen gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Es gab im Formum schon ähnliche Threads in denen immer "CycloManix" oder so in Schriesheim als guter Laden dargestellt wurde, war aber selbst noch nie dort.

Berichte mal von Deinen Erfahrungen.

Gruß
-SIR-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (18. September 2003)

Ich habe mit Cyclomanix noch nicht viel Erfahrung, aber freundlich und mit Ahnung ist zumindest mal ein Anfang.


----------



## CrispyBacon (18. September 2003)

Hi hi !!

Ich muss sagen ich hatte mit den hier benannten Fahrradläden noch keine Probleme.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur daran, dass ich nicht versuche aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen. 
Genau zu diesem Punkt möchte ich sagen, dass hier wohl eine Privatfehde in einem allgemeinen Forum geführt wird, die hier nicht hingehört.
Meiner Meinung nach haben alle diese Shops genug Know-How, dass Sie sich als Shop halten können.
Falls man einer anderen Ansicht ist, soll er doch.
Letztendlich sollte jeder trotzallem seine eigenen Erfahrungen in jedem Laden für sich machen und nicht anhand irgendeiner Veröffentlichung seine Erfahrungen davon ableiten ohne jemals selbst den Laden betreten zu haben.

Aus diesem Grund hättest Du Dir deinen langen Auszug von irgendwoher sparen können haddedudde.

Nice Greetz und viele Kilometer auf dem Bike
CrispyBacon


----------



## haddedudde (18. September 2003)

Also, eigentlich sollte dieser Thread auch nur Erfahrungen mit den lokalen Shops ausweisen! Die o.g. Angelegenheit mit City-Bike kenne ich auch. Ich habe mal was bestellt, der Verkäufer meinte, die Ware wäre nach 3 Wochen da, hat aber leider 2 1/2 Monate gedauert. Nichteinmal einen Anruf habe ich bekommen. Auf meine Nachfrage hin habe ich erst den Stein erneut ins Rollen gebracht. Irgendiwe ist dieser Laden in DA nicht so gut organisiert. Die Leute sind dort im Vergleich zu dem o.g. Laden in Bensheim freundlich, nett und zuvorkommend.


----------



## IPC -SIR- (18. September 2003)

@ Hadde



> Und ich finde, auch wenn nur 2 VERBRAUCHER negatibe Erfahrungen mit einem Laden gemacht haben, so sind dies 2 ZUVIEL!!!



...dem kann ich nur zustimmen ! 


@ CrispyBacon



> Ich muss sagen ich hatte mit den hier benannten Fahrradläden noch keine Probleme



...  das kann ich kaum glauben ! Selbst bei einem noch so freundlichen, kulanten, kompetenten, usw. Laden findet jeder mal "ein Haar" in der Suppe, das er nicht gut findet. Wie jeder für sich "Problem mit dem Laden" definiert ist seine Sache. Für manche ist eine Mücke halt ein Elefant. 

Zum Glück haben wir alle die Möglichkeit dort zu kaufen, wo wir uns gut beraten und aufgehoben fühlen. Und das ist bei dem besagten Laden,zumindest auch bei mir nicht der Fall...

Gruß
-SIR-


----------



## haddedudde (18. September 2003)

So isses, IPC -SIR- ! Und deswegen rückt bitte Eure Erfahrungberichte raus. Es gibt doch bestimmt noch mehrere Läden im Umkreis, die hoffentlich einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen und wo man sein schwerverdientes Geld gerne anlegt. Und noch was, KNUSPRIGER SCHINKENSPECK, die einzige Möglichkeit, an Erfahrungen anderer Verbraucher ranzukommen ist nunmal die Weitergabe von wahrheitsgetreuen Infos und Tests.

CHEEZ and Ride ON!


----------



## CrispyBacon (18. September 2003)

Hi ich bin´s nochmal !!

Schön dass Du so schnell geantwortet hast haddedudde, aber musst Du gleich so persönlich werden ???
Deinen letzten Spruch hättest Du Dir wirklich sparen können.
Es stimmt auch, dass ich mich jetzt erst hier bei MTB-News.de angemeldet habe, aber auch nur weil mir ein bekannter von dieser Fehde hier erzählt hat und ich nachdem was ich hier las meinen Senf dazu geben möchte.
Natürlich ist es auch richtig, dass man in jeder Suppe ein Haar finden kann, will ich auch nicht anzweifeln. Nur wissen wir ja selbst dass wir alles nur Menschen sind und es deswegen auch hin und wieder zu Fehlern kommt. Deswegen bleiben bei mir Mücken nur Mücken. 

Grüße 
CrispyBacon (ohne Kreutzfeld-Jakob)


----------



## CrispyBacon (18. September 2003)

Hi haddedudde !!

Das man seine Erfahrungen austauschen soll dem widerspreche ich in keinster Weise. Nur Auszüge aus privaten Korrespondenzen in dieser Weise ins Internet zu stellen ist meiner Meinung nach "die Mücke zum Elefanten gemacht".

Schöne Grüße
Crispy Bacon


----------



## Gerald (18. September 2003)

Kompetent und preisgünstig ist das

http://www.bikehouse-frankenstein.de/

in Eberstadt, aber Öffnungszeiten beachten

Es geht auch das in Auerbach an der Bergstraße gegenüber vom Brauhaus (Bike-Praxis??)

Von allen anderen Bensheimern (auch der "Neue" Bike &Run) halte ich nicht viel.


Gerald


----------



## haddedudde (18. September 2003)

Ja, Crispy, ich respektiere Deine Meinung. Bitte respektiere dann auch meine! Wie gesagt, diese Sache ist keine Hetze, sie soll es auch nicht sein. Ich will nur wissen, welche Shops in dieser Umgebung gut sind und welche nicht. Ich mache nunmal ungern Geschäfte mit dubiosen Subjekten! Und wir Verbraucher bestimmen, wo wir unser Geld lassen und wo nicht! Schließlich ist es unsere einzige Chance, uns mit unserer Kauf-Entscheidung gegen Strolche zu wehren oder auch nicht. Und Erfahrungen anderer sind immer herzlich willkommen. Wieso gibt es dann Instanzen, die Produkte und Dienstleistungen testen? Erkläre es mir doch bitte in einer für einen rational denkenden Menschen verständlichen Form.

Aber wie Du schon sagst:

ERARE HUMANUM EST

Fehler mache ich auch, nur im Gegensatz zum Bikerstreff stehe ich zumindest zu meinen. Und auch nur für die lächerlichen, kleinen O-Ringe hätte er sich doch auch entschuldigen können bzw. mir welche zukommen lassen können. Das hat er aber nicht und somit ist das meiner Meinung nach keine gute Serviceleistung! Das ist doch nur eine kleine Geste des Verständnisses, die er jedoch, so rechthaberisch wie er aufgrund o.g. Korrespondenz zu sein scheint, für nicht angebracht hält.

So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haddedudde (18. September 2003)

@ Gerald
hast Du schon persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Bikehouse gemacht? Ich habe auch bereits gehört, der Inhaber sei kompetent und freundlich. Wie sind die Preise?


----------



## Gerald (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von haddedudde _
> *@ Gerald
> hast Du schon persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Bikehouse gemacht? Ich habe auch bereits gehört, der Inhaber sei kompetent und freundlich. Wie sind die Preise? *




BH Frankenstein: Mein Mitradler und ich haben unsere Räder von dort und sind bisher bei den aufgetretenen Problemen größerer (2 Rahmenbrüche beim Freund, erste schleifende Magura Julie) und kleinerer (Bremse entlüften und schleiffrei machen) Natur kundengerecht betreut worden. Preise richten sich nach deinem Problem, also hinfahren und fragen.


der in Auerbach: Pucky "Hardtail" für meine Tocher gekauft sowie Kleinmaterial mit geringer Beratungstätigkeit. Keine Probleme.

Bensheimer: Erfahrungen anderer alteingessesener Bensheimer Mitradler decken sie mit deinen, nur nicht so extrem. Keine persöhnliche Kauferfahrung.

Gerald


----------



## Keili (18. September 2003)

Nu ich,
also das bikehouse frankenstein find ich auch klasse. Ist ein kleiner Laden, der aber immer wieder Leckerbissen da hat und günstig is er auch. Der Arne ist auch richtig kompetent. Macht Spass da was zu kaufen!
Das Radhaus in Darmstadt (meine Nachbarn) ist auch klasse, solang man keine zu speziellen Sachen sucht. DH und FR Kram haben die quasi nicht da, dafür aber günstige Kompletträder. Der Steffen ist der absolute Leitbauer udn hat da mega viel Ahnung (Scott Strike mit 8800g!)
Übern City Bike brauchen wir echt nicht zu reden.....


----------



## spacelord (19. September 2003)

hellas!

ich begruesse die diskussion hier sehr. jeder macht zwar seine eigenen erfahrungen, es ist aber schön zu sehen, dass man nicht der einzige ist, der "aus muecken elefanten macht". zumindest für mich liegt bei wiederholtem unfreundlichen und unpräzisen verhalten der verdacht nahe, dass es nicht an mir liegt. ein kleines beispiel: ich habe in besagtem laden in bensheim nach einem helm und einem camelbak gesucht. Beratung - erstmal keine. dann hat sich der chef erbarmt, mein wunschhelm war nicht da, musste bestellt werden, ich werde benachrichtigt. von wegen - nach 3-4 wochen bin ich dummerweise nochmal hin, habe mir selbst helm und trinksystem ausgesucht und bin zur kasse. bei 0 service 0 preisnachlass. und dass bei (damals) ganz knapp über 500 DM. seitdem bestelle ich im Internet. 

bei service etc. kann ich auch bestätigen, dass man sich als kunde so fühlt, als ob man was verbrochen hat und dem mech die zeit stielt. immerhin war alles technisch einwandfrei. 

nun könnte man sagen, dass dies ja die hauptsache ist. aber - ich erwarte, wenn ich ein rad zwischen 1000 und 2500 euro kaufe, dass ich auch gut behandelt werde. gehört irgendwie dazu. weiteres beispiel der kauf eines hardtails. meine frage: "kann ich das rad über's wochenende fahren, um mir ein besseres bild zu machen?" - "auf keinen fall, dann wäre das rad ja gebraucht ..." - hm. richtig. aber bei einem guten kunden kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass er viel kauft/schon gekauft hat und dann ein wenig mit dem preis runtergehen. und/oder das rad gegen gebühr verleihen. ich habe jedenfalls schonmal ein rad umsonst - in einem laden in deggendorf am geisskopf, dieser weg ist mir mittlerweile ein guter service wert - ein ganzes wochenende intensiv (umsonst!) testen dürfen. danach wurde es nach meinen wünschen umgebaut und ersatzteile etc. werden mir per post zugesendet. 

die hammergeschichten habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt. auf jeden fall haben wir es als solvente kunden in der hand. ich strafe unfreundliches verhalten bzw. inkompetenz jedenfalls konsequent mit jahrelangem boykott ab. 

In diesem sinne freue ich mich sehr auf die eine oder andere positive nachricht ...

cheerio!!!


----------



## IPC -SIR- (19. September 2003)

> die hammergeschichten habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt.



... na dann mal Raus damit SPACELORD !

Gruß
-SIR-


----------



## GroßerNagus (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CrispyBacon _
> *
> Letztendlich sollte jeder trotzallem seine eigenen Erfahrungen in jedem Laden für sich machen und nicht anhand irgendeiner Veröffentlichung seine Erfahrungen davon ableiten ohne jemals selbst den Laden betreten zu haben.
> Aus diesem Grund hättest Du Dir deinen langen Auszug von irgendwoher sparen können haddedudde.
> *



Völliger Quatsch lieber CrispyBacon. So einen Blödsinn habe ich hier selten gelesen - und das sagt einiges!!!

Wofür ist unser Forum denn dann überhaupt da? Es muß doch nicht jeder die gleichen Erfahrungen machen und sich der Typ trotz seiner Kundeneinstellung eine goldene Nase verdienen. 
Das gilt für alle Beiträge in unserem Forum. Fehler, die einer macht, können dadurch, dass sie freundlicherweise veröffentlicht werden, von den anderen Lesern vermieden werden. Dasselbe gilt selbstverständlich umgekehrt bei positivern Erfahrungen.
Danke haddedudde

Nach diesem Exkurs über Sinn und Zweck eines Forums folgende Geschichte zu Bikerstreff:
Rotwild -Käufer (guter Kunde des Ladens) rettet sich mit einem schleichenden Platten noch zum Laden. 
Überlieferter Dialog (so überliefert, wahr und unglaublich):
"Super Friedel, dass Du noch da bist. Gib mir doch mal bitte die Standpumpe, damit ich schnell aufpumpen und nach Hause fahrn kann."
Antwort: 
"Äh, tut mir leid, wir schließen gerade und die Pumpe ist am anderen Ende des Ladens."

Sicher, der Kunde ist auch einer, der "aus einer Mücke keinen Elefanten macht", denn er wurde angeblich immer noch dort gesehn. Ich persönlich finde das so dreist, dass ich den anderen Lesern diese Story nicht vorenthalten konnte.

Generell kenne ich einige Leute, die bei Bikerstreff waren. Keiner war zufrieden. Und das bezieht sich, wie man sieht auch aufs Hochpreissegment.
Traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haddedudde (19. September 2003)

@ GroßerNagus

Das mit dem Rotwild-Kunden ist ja noch härter als meine Story! Jeder, der diese Postings bereits gelesen hat oder jemand, der erst in den nächsten Jahren durch die Suchfunktion darauf stossen wird, kann sich von den Erfahrungen mit solchen Läden selbst ein Bild machen. Dafür ist dieses Thema geöffnet worden (positive und negative Erfahrungen mit Läden aus der Umgebung) , unter anderem auch um andere Verbraucher, die solche Läden nicht kennen, zu schützen.

Den Rotwild Kunden verstehe ich trotzdem nicht! Der scheint wohl der MASO-LIGA anzugehören und der Friedel gehört zu 100% der SADO-LIGA an.

DIESER LADEN GEHÖRT DEFINITIV NICHT INS BRANCHENBUCH! DORT HÄTTE ER AUCH NIEMALS STEHEN DÜRFEN!

ABER WIE SAGT MAN SO SCHÖN:

HOCHMUT KOMMT VOR DEM FALL!!! UND SEINEN FALL ORGANISIERT DER "FRIEDOLIN" MIT SEINEM VERHALTEN SCHON SELBST!!! NA DANN, HALS UND BEINBRUCH!!!!!

DES WEITEREN HAT SICH CRISPY SCHON GEOUTET, DEN KANN MAN JA NUN WIRKLICH NICHT ERNST NEHMEN, DENN ES IST WAHRSCHEINLICH "FRIEDOLIN" HÖCHSTPERSÖNLICH (hat er doch in einem Posting doch schon fast zugegeben, Freund , Fehde usw Gelaber). DER ZWEIFELT WOHL AN UNSERER INTELLIGENZ. Höchstwahrscheinlich hat er nur einen begrenzten Horizont (sein Zenith ist bestimmt schon lange erreicht) und er merkt es nicht einmal.


----------



## Dinsdale (19. September 2003)

ich bin immer dafür, sich selbst ein bild zu machen. was mich auch genervt hätte, wäre die abfällige bemerkung über das spezialistentum der biker gewesen. logisch weis er es besser- es ist aber auch sein job, mehr als wir von bikes zu verstehen. aber solange er nicht begriffen hat, dass mir eine gescheite erklärung für mein problem lieber ist als ein abfälliger blick oder spruch, wird er mehr und mehr kunden an versandhändler verlieren.


----------



## CrispyBacon (19. September 2003)

Leider muss ich Dich enttäuschen haddedudde,

aber ich bin nicht der Friedel !!!
Wie gesagt habe ich nur meinen Senf dazu gegeben.

Deswegen finde ich es auch nicht nett mich hier so anzumachen.
An eurer Intelligenz zweifel ich auch nicht. Scheinbar scheinst Du wohl weniger mit meiner Meinung zurecht zu kommen als ich mit deiner ???
Denn so abfallend habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht geäußert oder ??


----------



## haddedudde (19. September 2003)

Nimm´s nicht so persönlich, Schinkenspeck! Es ist doch augenscheinlich klar, dass bereits etliche Leute (es kann also keine Massenhysterie sein!!!) Probleme jeglicher Art mit diesem Laden gehabt haben! Und wenn dies so bestätigt wird, so mögen doch einfach andere "potentielle BIKERSTREFF-Neukunden", die dieses Posting lesen, entscheiden, ob sie nun freiwillig bei diesem Laden einkaufen wollen oder auch nicht. Darum geht´s. Wie gesagt, hätte ich diesen Thread vor meinem Bike-Kauf gelesen, so hätte ich 

a) diesen Thread niemals öffnen zu brauchen
b) mit diesem Händler niemals Geschäfte gemacht (er kommt so rüber, als ob er sich in 10 Jahren sowieso nach Mallorca 
 absetzen möchte  -> das hat mit Nachhaltigkeit nichts zu tun, das nennt man/frau Abzocke) 

In solchen Angelegenheiten bin ich nunmal ein impulsiver Choleriker; zur Aufklärung: ich bin kein Deutscher, vielleicht erkärt dies mein erhitztes Temperament ;-) Deine milden Aussagen schaffen es dennoch nicht mein erhitztes Temperament zu kühlen.

Und gerade weil Deutschland eine Servicewüste ist und auch viele Kunden oftmals wirklich unzufrieden sind aufgrund falscher Beratung, schlechter Behandlung etc. , sind solche Foren ein ideales Medium, um anderen Verbrauchern/Bikern Tipps zu geben und sich selbstverständlich auch von anderen Bikern Tipps einzuholen.

Meine in Worte gegossenen Diskreditierungen dienen eher der plastischen Untermalung und dem HUMOR! Take it easy!

Ich denke, es ist doch auch nun alles zum Bikerstreff gesagt worden. Und wer nicht begreift, wie dieser Laden tickt, der soll ungehindert erneut oder auch zum ersten Mal hingehen.  

Es müssen keine weiteren "Horror-Meldungen" dieses Ladens veröffentlicht werden. 

Wer lässt sich denn schliesslich gerne schickanieren beim Einkaufen? Evtl. psychotisch veranlagte Manager von Großkonzernen, welche soviel Macht im Beruf ausüben können, um Spass daran zu finden privat erniedrigt zu werden.

@ Schinkenspeck

Des weiteren habe ich mit meinen Äusserungen nicht einmal ein Schimpfwort benutzt (das waren doch nur Frasen), also hast Du überhaupt keinen Grund hier beleidigt zu sein! 

Apropos, Du behauptest ja, ich würde aus einer Fliege einen Elefanten machen?`

Hätte unser lieber F. vom Bikerstreff sich um diese Fliegen gekümmert, wäre es nie soweit gekommen. Er hätte es einfach lösen können, indem er allen Betroffenen mit diesen kleinen "Fliegenproblemen" einfach entgegengekommen wäre. Was wären das für Kosten für ihn gewesen? Beinahe keine. Seine Marge jedoch lag beim Fahrradverkauf bestimmt mit 30-40 % im PLUS!!!!

Welchen Kommentares Bedarf es noch hier, lieber Schinkenspeck?


Gude mit Ude, Tschö mit Ö, Tschau mit Au


----------



## haddedudde (19. September 2003)

Nachtrag:

Würde F. vom BT sich als professioneler Händler sehen, so hätten 99,9% der Kunden keine negativen Erfahrungen mit ihm gesammelt. Unter Professionalität verstehe ich etwas anderes. Nicht nur der Verkauf sollte bei einem so kleinen Laden im Vordergrund stehen, sondern es sollte der Fokus auch auf eine längerfristige Kundenbindung gelegt werden. Kundenbindung erreicht man unter anderem auch mit einem Werkzeug namens Kundenservice. Hierfür benötige ich weder ein BWL Studium noch eine akademische Ausbildung um das zu verstehen. Insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass BT wirklich ein kleiner Laden ist, sollte man doch sowohl die Arbeitsplätze seiner Mitarbeiter als auch seine eigene gewerbliche Tätigkeit nicht mit der Unfreundlichkeit dem Kunden gegenüber gefährden. Nun, Unfreundlichkeit ist kein Gesetzesbruch, für viele bestehende Kunden bzw. potentielle Neukunden jedoch ein Vertrauensbruch bzw. eine Minderung der Kaufmoral. Diesen Umstand sollte sich jeder Händler vor Augen führen. Denn Geld zu bekommen ist nicht das gleiche wie es sich ordentlich zu verdienen. Und wenn man es bekommt, dann bleibt es häufig nur bei dem einen Mal. Wer sich hingegen sein Geld verdient, der bekommt es auch immer wieder.

Und nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen mit F. aus B. verdient dieser mein Geld nicht. Seine Antworten und sein Verhalten bestätigen das.  Freundliche und entgegenkommende Gesten sind nicht teuer, teurer jedoch wird meist der Scherbenhaufen, der mit dieser besagten Unfreundlichkeit hinterlassen wird.

Der Fokus von F. aus B. geht dem Internetauftritt seines Ladens nach zu urteilen jetzt wohl mehr in Richtung e-Commerce. Die lokalen Kunden scheinen sich anscheinend bereits verabschiedet zu haben, da muss ein neuer Vertriebskanal her. Auch dieser wird bestimmt nach kurzer Zeit und den gemachten Erfahrungen der Kunden verstopft sein. Man sollte nicht zu einseitig denken (nur Kohle machen und auf den Kunden sch......), sonst verliert man schnell den Überblick für´s Ganze. It´s so simple!  

Ein Doppel LOL geht an CrispyBacon, bekommst Du für Deine netten Ausführungen einen fetten Discount bei F. aus B.? 

 

Also, ich denke, das reicht nun endgültig zu diesem Thema. Bitte weitere und hoffentlich nur gute Händlererfahrungen hier posten.


----------



## Maddin (25. September 2003)

Hu Leute,

jaja der Bikers Treff  

Ich habe im Sommer mal ne Zeit lang bei dem als Student gearbeitet. Leider kann ich davon keine Storys erzählen. Ich kann Sie ja net beweisen ;-)
Ihr könnts Euch aber denken.

Ich bring jednfalls keinen Cent mehr in diesen Laden.

@ CrispyBacon

Bei deinem Bike im Profil kann ich mir denken wer Du bist. Kann aber auch falsch sein.

@ haddedudde

Deine Äusserungen zu Bacon sind teilweise ein Niveau das nicht angebracht ist. (getrübter Verstand etc). Du musst Dich ja nicht auf das Niveau von einem gewissen F. runterlassen  

Cya und seid nett zueinander.


----------



## haddedudde (25. September 2003)

@ Maddin

hast ja recht ... da waren viel Emotionen drin! Die Geschichte mit dem Bikerstreff war beim Verfassen der Postings halt sehr aktuell.  Trotzdem würde ich mit Crispy keine "Friedenspfeiffe" rauchen wollen. ;-) Er tangiert mich nämlich nur peripher. Ich habe hier auch keinen "Veganer-Thread" öffnen wollen, sondern ich wollte mal gute Shops im Umländle in Erfahrung bringen. PEACE!

CRUZ & RIDE ON!


----------



## hyperdrive (27. September 2003)

aaalso, 

ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit dem radhaus in darmstadt gemacht. klar werden mich einige für verrückt erklären, diesen kleinen, chaotischen laden anzupreisen,  aber:
trotz teilw. langer wartezeiten im oft rappelvollen laden (sommer!) wird man immer freundlich behandelt und bedient; preise sind eigentlich immer korrekt, teilweise wird man sogar dahingehend beraten, billiger einzukaufen. man kann dort selbst schrauben (wenn platz ist) und bekommt hilfe vom fachmann. da sind jetzt nur meine erfahrungen. ich schraube aber auch viel selbst, und wenn teile nicht lieferbar sind, bestelle ich woanders - ich bin da flexibel. 

gruß pat


----------



## GoldenerGott (19. Oktober 2003)

Bikerstreff:
Ich habe dort noch kein rad gekauft, würde ich auch nicht, weil ers ich vor Jahren mal als inkompetent gezeigt hat, oder sagen wir mal sehr subjektiv, was in diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet, was möglichst teueres zu verkaufen. Sowas geht bei mir aber nicht.
Positives kann ich aber auch berichten. So brauchte ich für mein damaliges Cyclecraft CSP04 Ersatzteile für den Hinterbau und der Vertrieb hatte damals, wie so oft, gerade gewechselt, so dass der Shop, wo ich das Ding gekauft hatte keine Geschäftskontakte hatte und meinte, das könnte länger dauern. Bikerstreff wurde mir vom damaligen Vertrieb als Händler genannt und obwohl er kein Cyclecraft in seinem Laden verkaufte (War wahrscheinlich zu billig gegenüber Rocky Mountain) hat er die Teile bestellt und wollte mich anrufen wenn sie da sind. Angerufen hat er natürlich nicht. Trotzdem waren die Teile 2 Wochen später da und billig waren sie auch. Die gleichen Teile habe ich dann 4 Wochen später auch von dem Laden bekommen, wo ich das Bike kaufte. Die riefen mich sogar an, obwohl ich die Teile bei denen gar nicht  bestellt hatte und die nur klären wollten, ob sie an die Teile rankommen. Ich habe die dann auf den Preis, den ich beim Bikerstreff bezahlt habe runtergehandelt und habe zugeschlagen, was auch schlau war, wie sich später herausstellte. Das ist aber eine andere Geschichte und aht nichts mit Händlern zu tun.

BikeMax Weiterstadt:
Das ist der Laden wo ich das Cyclecraft gekauft hatte. Die machen in der Zeitung auf Billigheimer. Billig sind dort aber nur die Angebote. Alles andere ist genauso teuer wie beim Laden um die Ecke. Die Leute dort sind aber meiner Erfahrung nach kompetent und bemüht. Handeln geht aber eher nicht.

RadproFahrnung Heppenheim:
Das ist der Händler wo ich hingehe, wenn ich Angst habe, dass mir ein Werkzeug fehlen könnte um was anzubauen, das ich im Versand billiger bekommen könnte. Der Spitzenservice dort ist mir dann auch ein paar Euro mehr wert. Ein komplettes Bike würde ich mir dort aber auch nicht kaufen, weil er die falschen Marken führt. Der Nachteil dort ist, dass man nicht ohne eine Geschichte die man gar nicht hören wollte, wieder aus dem Laden rauskommt. Der Fahrnung redet einfach zuviel. Außerdem muss man selbst schon Fachkompetenz mitbringen, sonst kann es passieren, dass man was angedreht bekommt.
Handeln geht!

Wellmann Roßdorf:
Der meiner Meinung nach kompetenteste Laden in der Region. Handeln kann man auch. Liegt halt nur am Arsch der Welt.


----------



## no-pogo11 (8. November 2003)

Ich weiß echt nicht was das hier soll! Mr.Hadde u.s.w Streitet hier rum wegen einen Schutzblech und kleinen O-Ringen? Dann kommt noch einer und erwähnt was wegen einen Rotwild Fahrer der so abgefertigt wurde? Das mit dem Rotwild Fahrer endspricht nicht der Wahrheit! Darf ich auch behaupten da dieser Rotwild Fahrer ich bin! So wie ihr das hin stellt ist es nähmlich nicht gewessen! Möchte ich auch nicht auf solche falsch aussagen drauf rum Reiten! Leider Hören wir immer wieder Geschichten von oder Über irgendwas und erfinden immer neue Sachen dazu! 


Die Aussage das 99,9 % der Radfahrer und MTB Fahrer nicht zufrieden sein sollen mit der Firma Bikerstreff ist ja wohl vollkommender Stuß!
 Jeder der wircklich viel fährt geht sehr oft zur Firma Bikerstreff! Nicht umsonst gibst diese Firma seid guten 10 Jahren. 
Wenn Ich mir eine Fernseh kaufe und mir geht was kaputt mache ich auch nicht solch eine Streß wie Mister Hadde u.s.w. Ausserdem hätte dieser gute Mr.Hadde u.s.w das alles richtig gelesen würde er gar nicht auf solch einen stuß kommen.
Kenne sehr viele Freunde und Bekannte die Räder dort gekauft haben und mit dem Service vollkommen zufrieden sind. Habe hier das Gefühl das Mr.Hadde u.s.w. einen Freund die Firma Bikerstreff schädigen will! Schaut euch doch mal den Anfang und die erste und zweite Antwort an.
Ich werde weiter hin meine Räder bei Bikerstreff kaufen!
Denn solch eine gute Beratung hat kaum ein Radladen!Wer sich selbst Überzeugen will sollte mal hin gehen und sich selbst eine Meinung bilden und dann mal zu anderen Geschäften gehen!

Gruß no-pogo11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (8. November 2003)

An dieser Stelle muß ich einmal eingreifen. Ich habe zwei Beiträge dieses Themas mit Veröffentlichungen von Korrespondenzen gelöscht und dieses Thema aus folgendem Grund gesperrt:

Das beabsichtigte Ziel von User haddedudde als er das Thema eröffnete war sein Frust über einen Bikeladen auszulassen und dies unter dem Vorwand positive und negative Erfahrungsberichte zu sammeln. 

Natürlich darf im Forum auch Kritik geäußert werden, aber persönliche Privatkriege bitte woanders austragen.
Bestimmt hat jeder schon gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bikehändlern gemacht, lange auf Teile warten müssen und kein Entgegenkommen erhalten. Wir sind alle nur Menschen und es kommt auch darauf an, wie beide Seiten miteinander umgehen. Deshalb sollte jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Bikeläden machen und wenn die o.g. Läden wirklich so schlimm wären, würden sie bestimmt nicht schon so lange bestehen.

Viel wichtiger finde ich Empfehlungen, wo einfach ein super Service geboten wird. Aber das es hier keinen guten Service mehr gibt kann ich nicht glauben, dann wäre mein Händler ja der Einzigste


----------

